# prompt, prompte, promptement - prononciation



## Maître Capello

Comment prononcez-vous l'adverbe _promptement_ et l'adjectif _prompt, prompte_ ? En particulier, faites-vous sonner le second _p_ ou non ?

Je dis quant à moi toujours [pʁɔ̃ptəmɑ̃]. Pour l'adjectif, je ne prononce pas les deux dernières consonnes au masculin [pʁɔ̃], mais je dis [pʁɔ̃pt] au féminin.

Selon le TLFi s.v. _promptement_ :


> *Prononc. et Orth.:* [pʀ ɔ ̃tmɑ ̃]. G. Straka ds _Trav. Ling. Litt. Strasbourg_ t.19 no1 1981, p.236: ,,_Promptement, promptitude_ étaient d'abord sans p au XVIes. (...) puis avec p au début du XVIIes. (...) et de nouveau sans p à partir d'Oudin et jusqu'à présent``. En effet seuls Martinet-Walter 1973 et Rob. 1985 admettent à côté de [pʀ ɔ ̃tmɑ ̃], la prononc. influencée par l'orth. [pʀ ɔ ̃ptəmɑ ̃]. Comparer avec _dompter, dompteur, (in)domptable_ où ,,la prononciation avec p (...) est devenue au moins aussi répandue que celle sans p`` (G. Straka, _op. cit._, p.235). Att. ds _Ac._ dep. 1694.


----------



## iuytr

Après consultation de mon entourage vu que j'hésitais un peu, les deux p seraient prononcés au masculin comme au féminin, mais c'est un mot qui n'est plus guère utilisé à l'oral de toute façon. Je ne peux me rappeler l'avoir entendu ou utilisé moi-même, donc un avis discutable.


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> je ne prononce pas les deux dernières consonnes au masculin [pʁɔ̃]


Moi non plus.
Contrairement à iuytr, il m'arrive d'utiliser "prompt" même à l'oral.


----------



## iuytr

Rectificatif, la réponse de JCK me rappelle une occasion de dire prompt : le ciment prompt avec  la prononciation "pron" effectivement.


----------



## itka

Maître Capello said:


> Je dis quant à moi toujours [pʁɔ̃ptəmɑ̃]. Pour l'adjectif, je ne prononce pas les deux dernières consonnes au masculin [pʁɔ̃], mais je dis [pʁɔ̃pt] au féminin


 Comme toi !


----------



## Maître Capello

JClaudeK said:


> Maître Capello said:
> 
> 
> 
> je ne prononce pas les deux dernières consonnes au masculin [pʁɔ̃]
> 
> 
> 
> Moi non plus.
Click to expand...

Et que dis-tu au féminin ? Et pour l'adverbe ?


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> Et que dis-tu au féminin ? Et pour l'adverbe ?


Pareil que toi. Je ne vois pas d'autres possibilités.


----------



## hual

Pour ma part, je ne prononce le _p_ ni pour l'adjetif (quel qu'en soit le genre) ni pour l'adverbe.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Dans mon enfance je devais prononcer le _p_ et le _t_ aussi bien dans _promptement_ que dans _dompter_, sans pouvoir assurer dans le cas de _prompt _et de ses dérivés que c'était bien là la prononciation reçue de la famille. Mais j'avais été frappé à 13 ans de la prononciation de mon professeur de français, lui-même d'autant plus attaché à bien prononcer qu'il était originaire de Touraine et qu'il considérait la prononciation en Touraine comme la prononciation de référence. Il ne prononçait jamais le _p_ et ne prononçait le _t_ que dans _prompte_ et dans _promptement_. Je ne me souviens pas hélas comment il prononçait _dompter_, mais je ne suis pas surpris quand j'entends quelqu'un ne pas prononcer le _p _ou me faire remarquer, désapprobateur : _tiens, tu prononces le p ?

Souhaiter un prompt rétablissement _me semble très usuel, et relativement usuels _une prompte réponse _ou_ faire promptement quelque chose._


----------



## Maître Capello

Merci pour vos commentaires ! 

Je m'attendais bien à des variations selon les personnes et les régions, mais je suis rassuré : une connaissance me soutenait qu'en France le second _p_ n'était jamais prononcé…



JClaudeK said:


> Pareil que toi. Je ne vois pas d'autres possibilités.


Moi non plus ! 

Blague à part, je n'ai encore jamais entendu le _p_ muet (pour l'adjectif féminin et l'adverbe) et ça me semblerait vraiment très curieux si j'entendais ces mots prononcés ainsi (ce qui ne m'empêche pas pour autant de ne jamais prononcer le _p_ de _dompter_, _compter_ ou _escompter_ ; cherchez l'erreur ).


----------



## danielc

Je prononce le _p_ comme vous Maître C, dans tous vos exemples. Les voyelles nasales par contre peuvent être prononcées soit en français standard, soit en français canadien. 1-2 autres voyelles nasales canadiennes pour chaque voyelle nasale standard. Le ɑ̃ par exemple peut être poussé vers le _in_ dans _vin (_en supposant la maîtrise des quatres voyelles nasales.) Le ɔ̃ peut avoir un ton plus haut et robuste.


----------



## OLN

Alors que je dis _fonds ba*'*tismaux_, je dis aussi _prom*p*te_, _prom*p*tement_ et _téléprom*p*teur _(prononciation du Robert, mais pas celle du TLFi), peut-être par souci d'être comprise dans une région où entendre _dom*p*ter_* et même _scul*p*ter_ ne choque pas vraiment.

* Dompter, voir TLFi "Du lat. class. _domitare_" ; "Nos classiques écrivaient _pront, prontement, donter, donteur,_ etc.`` Fér. _Crit._ t. 1 1787, Dup. 1961, Lesaint et Vogel (cité par Buben 1935, p. 114), Passy 1914 admettent ou préconisent les formes, phon. et graph., avec _p._ Ce _p,_ qui n'est pas étymol. , et que Mart. _Comment prononc._ 1913, p. 185, considère comme ,,admis mal à propos par l'Académie``, est considéré par Fouché (...)"


----------



## tilt

Je prononce l'adjectif [pʁɔ̃] au masculin, [pʁɔ̃pt] au féminin.
L'adverbe, [pʁɔ̃ptəmɑ̃].

Par contre, en informatique, quand je parle de l'_invite de commande_, je dis _le [pʁɔ̃pt]_ (anglicisme).


----------



## Nicomon

Je prononce l'adverbe comme il est écrit dans le TLFI :  [pʁɔ̃tmɑ̃].
Je ne fais sonner ni le « p »  ni  le « e » de chaque côté du « t » donc.

Mais pour l'adjectif, c'est comme toi, MC.
Je ne prononce pas les deux dernières consonnes au masculin [pʁɔ̃], mais je dis [pʁɔ̃pt] au féminin.

Pourquoi je prononce le « _p _» pour l'adjectif au féminin, et aussi pour _prom*p*titude_, mais pas pour l'adverbe ?
Je ne sais pas; c'est comme ça.


----------



## itka

Ici, dans le grand sud, vous ne serez pas étonnés d'apprendre qu'on entend couramment _dom*p*ter, dom*p*teur,_ alors si on me parlait d'une "[pʁɔ̃t] réponse" il me faudrait une seconde de réflexion pour comprendre ce qu'on veut me dire !


----------



## Nicomon

Salut itka 

Moi je dirais _une réponse rapide_.   Blague à part, je comprendrais  [pʁɔ̃t] mais je prononcerais [pʁɔ̃pt].

Ici, dans le grand Québec, je ne me souviens pas avoir entendu _dom*p*ter.  Pas plus que com*p*ter. _
Par contre  s_cul*p*ter / scul*p*teur... _si.  Je ne dirais pas que c'est courant, mais certains prononcent le « p ».

Parlant de _prompt - _pour ceux qui aiment les régionalismes _- _je confirme ce qui est écrit sur cette page :


> 6. _(Canada) Facile à_ se mettre en colère, susceptible.


  Comme dans :  _Il est bien prompt, mon Léon. _


----------



## tilt

Cette discussion est aussi étonnante qu'instructive.

Je ne crois pas avoir jamais entendu quelqu'un prononcer le _p _de _sculpter_, alors que celui de _dompter _l'est systématiquement pour moi.
Mais peut-être nous éloignons-nous du sujet du fil...


----------



## Lacuzon

Maître Capello said:


> Je dis quant à moi toujours [pʁɔ̃ptəmɑ̃]. Pour l'adjectif, je ne prononce pas les deux dernières consonnes au masculin [pʁɔ̃], mais je dis [pʁɔ̃pt] au féminin.


Bonjour,

je prononce exactement de la même façon.

Sinon, je prononce dompter et sculter.


----------



## marcel goudjil

Pour jouer Molière, il faut faire attention à la rime car Prompte rime avec monte et non pas avec monpeuteu. On ne doit pas prononcer le "p" de prompt, sinon ça fait un anglicisme.Ex:
 Mascarille Et je vais de ce pas... Ah ! que vous êtes "prompte" ! 
La mouche tout d'un coup à la tête vous "monte" (4),


----------

